# Things you should'nt do



## aido (May 17, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of these I've already done myself, others I've seen being done ...

- Leave the keys in your side door ...one gust of wind, the door swings open and you've got a nasty dent in your aluminium bodywork and/or a broken key

- Drive off with the 240v still hooked up

- Driving off, forgetting about the steps ...particularly interesting if they are of the fixed, retractable kind and there are obstacles nearby

- driving off without having closed all drawers, the fridge and the cupboards properly ...round the next bend all your belongings come to meet you in person

- driving with the fridge at the wrong setting ...very warm beer in the evening

- leave the lever for the awning hanging in the awning, only to wonder what that peculiar movement in your side mirror is when you're driving off

Have you ever done something like that?

Aido


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Did a couple yesterday - fridge contents ended up on boys knees!

Strawberries ended up splattered again the dog crate with dogs licking madly.

Toilet stuff all over shower base - well saved me a job and smell was better than usual!

Saw wet boggy grass and thought was invincible but hey ho wasn't!

Newly fitted tv nearly knocked me out when driving as not put in driving position!

Just waiting to drive off with hook up still hooked up but can't drive off with steps down as makes loud buzzing noise which I think is rather dandy! 8O 8O 

Greenie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

me never !!!!


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Cutlery drawer. Not once, not twice, almost every time.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Before I move of from a site I always walk round the van checking the windows, TV Aerial, skylights ect but twice now I have started to move of with my rear legs down.

I must remember to pick up my legs in future.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Getting ready to go to France a few years ago.

Neil was locking up and I thought I bring the MH around to front door.
Didn't know the electricty was pluged in. Pulled the whole thing off. Had to fix it when we got to France.
Journey to Rosslare was very quite.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Summer evening, few drinks, nice music on the CD?Radio. Don't switch off ignition fully when turning it off.
Next morning, battery dead as a do do do do do do do.

 

Ca


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I usually keep a card with a list of things I should check before driving off. I loaded the fridge once and drove off, the fridge door opened and broke. This happened at the start of a vacation. I was lucky and found a second hand fridge at a dealer in near Malaga. It fitted perfectly.

Joe


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Brilliant!!

I am determined to find new and imaginative ways of making a fool of myself (much to Mrs Deluxe's amusement) - after all I have been doing this in a saiing dinghy for nearly 40 years.

Thanks for all the tips - now looking for a clean sweep........


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

How can people make mistakes like that I thought - just walk round and check everything - then one dark winter afternoon when I thought I'd filled the fresh water tank before connecting up on the pitch I switched on the leccy and found that the tank indicated empty - tired, cold and confused (where had all that water gone then?) I drove back to the tap, carefully manoeuvred into position to try filling up again and saw, in the door mirror, the mains lead trailing from the van back in the direction I had come from. It hadn't damaged the van thankfully but had ripped the side out of the hook-up unit, without fusing the whole thing amazingly. I offered to pay for damage but site were excellent and said no worries they were just glad the van was OK. Where? Brighouse Bay Galloway - naturally I recommend them without reservation (actually you probably need a reservation in the summer but you know what I mean). This has to be the cardinal sin of MH-ing and I still wake up sweating about it and feeling totally stupid.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Jagman said:


> How can people make mistakes like that I thought - just walk round and check everything - then one dark winter afternoon when I thought I'd filled the fresh water tank before connecting up on the pitch I switched on the leccy and found that the tank indicated empty - tired, cold and confused (where had all that water gone then?) I drove back to the tap, carefully manoeuvred into position to try filling up again and saw, in the door mirror, the mains lead trailing from the van back in the direction I had come from. It hadn't damaged the van thankfully but had ripped the side out of the hook-up unit, without fusing the whole thing amazingly. I offered to pay for damage but site were excellent and said no worries they were just glad the van was OK. Where? Brighouse Bay Galloway - naturally I recommend them without reservation (actually you probably need a reservation in the summer but you know what I mean). This has to be the cardinal sin of MH-ing and I still wake up sweating about it and feeling totally stupid.


Im glad im not the only one.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

I can hear all you men saying "I am glad she's not mine" as I have to own up to the fact I drove off with the awning down! My dear husband just looked at me and shook his head, as it all collapsed and I have to say was never the same again. It was a brand spanking new Swift Kontiki.
lindjan


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

you are just honest lynnjan, we are all deeply faulted really.
Last week I just thought I'd pop the washing up liquid in the sink. Went over a bump, didn't notice the sink cover lift . Before I know what is happening, husbands foot makes significant contact with a plastic container and we have bubbles and liquid all over the floor. It's very clean and sweetly smelling of apples.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

He he this is funny, so far Gavin not me am practically perfect in every way (just call me Mary)

1. put diesel in water tank
2. left hook up lead in van and drove out drive had to drive to Knowpark in Livingstone to get new locks
3. reversed into hedge as was good judge of distance and didn't want any help
4. drove off with one of those clothes dryer things sticking out bathroom window


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Mary



> 1. put diesel in water tank


 bet that left a strange taste in ya gob!



> 2. left hook up lead in van and drove out drive had to drive to Knowpark in Livingstone to get new locks


 wouldn't he need new hook up as well?

3. yeh but yeh but yeh!



> 4. drove off with one of those clothes dryer things sticking out bathroom window


 nice dry knickers though!

So has Dick (Van ****) lived it down since?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We can relate to that
1--put deisel in petrol tank :roll: 

2-- lit grill when washing up bowl on hob (plenty smoke and a hole)

3--almost (Not quite) drove off with battery charger still attached

probably do more as time goes by :roll: :roll: 

Anne


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Last wekend lit gas then put glass lid down.....BIG BANG glass in bits


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Things you should not do:

1. Let your Diesel fuel tank get less than 3/4 full.

Why? Well today I filled mine, having not using the van much lately the last fill was ages ago ......

and as the tank was only 1/4 full it cost me £75 to fill it. I have not got over it yet and it was 8 hours ago, I am still in shock 8O ... I shall have nightmares about it tonight :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

1. don't fill until fuel clicks off...

i have done this for years (don't like filling up very often), went into local supermarket to fill up last week, we were nearly empty so after a few minutes was leaning against the van with my eyes shut when i heard a splashing sound, the pump was faulty and i'd just poured diesel down the side of the Van

2. don't leave tea towels over the grill whilst doing toast - similar symptoms to bowl

3. don't let the cat go to sleep on top bunk, then get out and put alarm on

we were very suprised last month after cleaning the Van out, we were sat inside the house eating tea when the Van alarm went off - flung open from door to find a vey bemused cat sat on the dash looking at us

+ many similar to above

Mark


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Thinggs you shouldn't*

Driving from an Aeroplane doo where I had been alone and selfcatering.
Hearing a few crashes and bangs I eventually stopped to find the fridge door swinging and an Empty container that had held Spag Bol. I thought this is going to be revolting to clean off the carpet. But no sign anywhere? I opened the fridge door and there were the entire contents of the container neatly deposited in the bottom bottle holder. Lucky.

I also drove away with the drive away awning elastic still attached almighty twang then OK.

I have rolled off the ramps straight over my cable reel, crunch.

Think thats about enough 

Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Things you shouldn't do!*

 Buon giorno tutti.
Well, in the first instance never admit to anything! :wink: 
After many years of severe self discipline and training, I'm afraid a MHF reply form does not have enought space for my list of stupidities.
Suffice it to say that my favourite trick for entertaining any guest passengers, and starting every trip with a bang, is the old cutlery drawer favourite; closely followed by extended TV aerial not wound down.
:roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Things you shouldn't*

Drove off with the bathroom window open ... drivers of all sorts of vehicles, not just MHs, being very friendly and waving like mad!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Wife opened passenger door when I was filling up with fuel, hit me with door then slammed it shut trapping keys and fuel cap in the door, not a happy chap.

Driven off with waste water hose bouncing about on the road and TV aerial still up.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

My daughter put the electric kettle on the gas hob and then woke me to tell me the van was on fire! 8O Fortunately it was only the plastic base of the kettle but I've never got up so fast in my life


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Things you should not do:
> 
> ...


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

falken said:


> My daughter put the electric kettle on the gas hob and then woke me to tell me the van was on fire! 8O Fortunately it was only the plastic base of the kettle but I've never got up so fast in my life


I did that in a hotel once - electric kettle on the electric hob.  The base of the kettle melted and filled the room with evil-smelling smoke. It took ages to air the room and scrape the cooker, worktop, floor etc. 8O

Well, if they will have kettles that look like camping ones...... :roll:

Viv


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Being still in bed when Mrs Zeb comes back after the early morning walk - with a soaking wet, muddy puppy!!! 8O 8O 8O 

A faceful of wet dog wakes you up quicker than a cold shower though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Things you should not do:


Reverse a x2/50 Base Vehicle up a hill? :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > Things you should not do:
> 
> 
> Reverse a x2/50 Base Vehicle up a hill? :roll:


Somebody shoot him please. He's getting too witty for his own good - and ours!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Things you should not do:


Come into contact with a 9" post that neither you (the driver), nor the passenger walking beside you, can see.   

It's a wastefully time consuming experience........soooooo far.

Jock.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Running over the orange cable is normal. Re-wiring it whilst its still plugged into the tower is plain stupid. Yep, I did that...

On the same trip, my second, I kept losing the keys so decided to create a space for them all of their own and erected a hook near the hob just above that glass plate. Just as we were going out, I knew where the keys would be and grabbed them with gusto to prove a point and knocked them straight down the back of the cooker. It was three hours before I got the ba*t#rd$ back again. I still haven't moved the hook though!

I've driven with the aerial up loads of times (in fact majority of times) including a trip of over 200 miles once. Fridge door and steps is a regular feature for me too.

I managed to punch myself in the face ripping the battery out of the over sensitive smoke alarm.

left my phone on the shelf above the driver seat, the one which becomes the base of the cab bed only to then pull down the bed and squash my phone underneath it.

And I superglued two old curtain hooks up for coat hooks (couldn't find the screws) only to find my family actually used them and hung too many coats (more than one) on them which not only pulled them off, but also took a large chung of the veneer with them too.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I parked very close too a brand new water stand point on the first time out. Congratulated myself on being able to wrestle such a large vehicle so close ( the water hose we brought was ridiculously short !). Pulled away, thought I'd sunk a bit in the gravel, gave it more revs, felt a sharp lurch, checked the mirror to see the stand point housing being dragged along with an impressive fountain of water shooting skyward !!.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Somebody shoot him please. He's getting too witty for his own good - and ours!!
> /quote]
> 
> Oh all right then :wink:
> ...


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

How about "leave your wallet sticking out your bac kpocket when you "sit down" at the Thetford Loo....then wonder where it's gone when you can't find it??"[/quote]

Ok try it with a mobile phone--- talk about shouting down the white telephone!

Never did find it!
Number is------------ nevermind.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Never did find it!
> Number is------------ nevermind.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nothing quite as drastic as some of the above.

1st time we went out in the motorhome I filled the water tank with water.
When we got to the campsite I noticed that the water cap was missing. Must have not put it on correctly 

Also a couple of months ago we went away one cold Friday night to a CS site. As we were short of time we had decided to fill up with water when we got there. Anyway the tap was too far away to use our hose so with the help of my eldest daughter I started to fill up the water tank, getting water from a very slow running tap into a container.

After a few trips back and forth I asked my wife to see how full the tank was. Unknown to me she also switched the pump on. A few trips later I noticed water coming from the bottom of the van. Yes you've guessed it the dump value was open and it was pumping out all the water the two of us had just spent 20 very cold minutes putting in. 

We we not happy.

Derek


----------



## jollies (Apr 22, 2008)

*things you should'nt*

hello
had to join so i could thank you all for making me laugh cutlery drawer is my regular one but i also forget to check the top locker which the wine is kept in hit the driver on the shoulders once or twice but never smashed the bottle or his head. driver not too happy with me but then again i don't drink it so argue that it's his fault he should close the locker.
julie


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

A couple of years ago we drove to Cornwall towing our trailer with the scooter on it. We pulled into a service area on the motorway after about 20 miles to check all was well and found the trailer missing 8O We thought it must have come loose on the motorway and frantically drove back imagining chaos and devastation. Trailer causing big pile-up or stuck somewhere on the central rerservation.

When we arrived home we found it was were we had left it, at the side of the road outside outside our house. Obviously wasn't hooked up properly.  After that we were paranoid when we took the trailer. I kept going to the back of van to see if it was still there!

Pammy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry, wrongly duplicated.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Some great tales on here from folks. here's two or three more.

(1) A few years ago we travelled overnight with the car & caravan (language?Yes, I know. :roll: ), on our way to Tencreeke in Cornwall. As we were too early to arrive on site, we stopped in a layby (sloping slightly upwardly), near the site for some breakfast.
After about 1.5 hours, we decided to set off and try our luck. As I dropped the handbrake and lifted the clutch, the diesel engine stalled. I tried to pull away again, saying to Rita and daughter Jennifer, that this must be some slope we're on. After the second failed attempt, I realised that.........................the caravan handbrake was on??? Well, no because I had already released that before trying to drive off., but what I hadn't done...................was to wind up the steadies on the caravan. What a wally.  

(2) About 2 hours into a 2.5 hour journey, daughter once commented on the number of eggs she could see out of the rear window of the car. Thinking that she was having a laugh, I just.......laughed it off. :lol: She then went onto to inform me of the rest of the contents of the caravan fridge door which was swinging back as we drove along. Sssssssugar.  

(3) On another occasion, we stopped in a layby near Newbury, on the A34, for Rita to use the toilet. Daughter and I wondered why she was taking so long, and went into the caravan to investigate, only to hear Rita shouting for help. When we opened the toilet door, there was poor Rita, bent over double...............because the rather heavy fold away table had come loose from it's storage point from behind her, and forced her forwards. that was so funny. Daughter and I just fell about in laughter. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Jock.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just thought of a joke to go with all these funny entries.

A man is driving down the road and he is pulled over by a traffic cop.

"Sir, do you realise that your wife fell out of the car seven miles back?"

"Oh Thank God for that... I thought I had suddenly gone deaf!!!"

Ca


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If all the things that happened to people could be put on video would'nt we all have a good laugh,

But at the time it happens its not funny.

Aido


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Not my own experience but a neighbour and his wife decided to go off for a quick weekend.Hurriedly packed up and sailed off.To keep it short arrived at site, booked in,pitched up,hooked up then wife said where is the baby?The baby was in a carrycot on the kitchen table at home!
Very minor(but expensive) I have left several water filler caps behind.
Left the essential credit cards in the jeans that I decided not to wear - OH always insists I did it on purpose so she would have to pay.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Prior to reading this thread I was pretty sure that I had the drive-away procedure well sussed -never got it wrong.

This thread has given me a lot of laughs (unfortunately at other people's misfortune) but now I'm getting more and more nervous about moving my mh off the drive. 
I suspect sleep will not come easy for me tonight!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I'm been very naughty. :lol: :lol: 

Get a baby seat that fits your MH.


----------

